# How do you carry your EOS-M?



## fugu (Jul 6, 2013)

What are some good options for hand straps, shoulder slings, or bags to use for an EOS-M?

When I'm out with my 40D, I use a hand strap and work out of a Domke 803 shoulder bag. I'm thinking about getting a smaller bag that can hold the camera + a couple lenses, or ditching the bag completely and using an R-strap or something similar. What works for all of you?

I'm looking at this camdapter strap, but it'd be nice to have a plate that's arca swiss compatible.
http://www.camdapter.com/handstrap/camstrap.html


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 6, 2013)

Put it in the pocket ;D


----------



## brad-man (Jul 6, 2013)

fugu said:


> What are some good options for hand straps, shoulder slings, or bags to use for an EOS-M?
> 
> When I'm out with my 40D, I use a hand strap and work out of a Domke 803 shoulder bag. I'm thinking about getting a smaller bag that can hold the camera + a couple lenses, or ditching the bag completely and using an R-strap or something similar. What works for all of you?
> 
> ...



I just bought a _Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20_ for my M kit. As I don't yet have the camera, lenses or the bag, I don't know whether it was a good idea or not. But it might be worth a look.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/969748-REG/think_tank_photo_658_mirrorless_mover_20.html


----------



## Zv (Jul 6, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> Put it in the pocket ;D



+1 that's why I bought it. No straps, cases, lanyards, belts or whistles. Just the body and 22mm f/2.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 6, 2013)

+1 for raw dogging it

I don't know for sure if markins makes a plate for the M... Their plates are arca Swiss and have the same kind of loop hole (but better IMO) as the camdapters.


----------



## fugu (Jul 6, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I just bought a _Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20_ for my M kit. As I don't yet have the camera, lenses or the bag, I don't know whether it was a good idea or not. But it might be worth a look.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/969748-REG/think_tank_photo_658_mirrorless_mover_20.html



Cool, that's the bag that I've been looking at. If you could take some photos of the camera in the bag when you get it, that would be awesome.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2013)

I ordered a Lowepro Dashpoint 20 for my EOS M + 22mm pancake. I'm a big believer in a camera bag with no excess space (which explains why I have so many camera bags!).


----------



## brad-man (Jul 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I ordered a Lowepro Dashpoint 20 for my EOS M + 22mm pancake. I'm a big believer in a camera bag with no excess space (which explains why I have so many camera bags!).



That looks like a nice minimalist case. Is there room for at least 1 spare battery in there? I read this camera is a battery hog. I picked up a Black Rapid Metro sling for going minimalist. Hope I don't get caught in the rain...


----------



## pensive tomato (Jul 6, 2013)

brad-man said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a Lowepro Dashpoint 20 for my EOS M + 22mm pancake. I'm a big believer in a camera bag with no excess space (which explains why I have so many camera bags!).
> ...



I tried the Dashpoint 20 too. Works great if you're only carrying the M + 22mm. There's a space for an extra memory card, but no space for a battery. In my case, I'm still looking for an alternative as the space got really tight when I tried to fold the shoulder strap in there as well. If you're not using a strap it will work fine, and you should be able to drop an extra battery, but it'll be bouncing around.

Any other ideas for an M + 22mm with a shoulder strap are appreciated!


----------



## brad-man (Jul 6, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I bought the _Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20_ so I can carry the M + 22mm + 18-55mm + 270EXll + Black Rapid Metro + option for carrying auto battery charger w/2 spares and possibly a mini pod. It will live in the backseat of my car. The model also comes in a version _10_ for just the camera + another lens and a few accessories (probably would work for you) or the _5_ for just the camera + battery. I've never been disappointed with Think Tank.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> I tried the Dashpoint 20 too. Works great if you're only carrying the M + 22mm.



Thanks for the confirmation. I plan to use only a wrist strap, at least for now. Would prefer something to attach to the strap lug rather than the tripod socket (like the camdapter). Canon makes one, but it's not available in the US....


----------



## 87vr6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just use the included strap. Why mess with what's free and works?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday I ordered 2 of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/320951699480 ... recommended by CR member "Cb33"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, so my EOS M + 22mm f/2 kit arrived today, but my Dashpoint 20 is still en route. However, last night i had a mini epiphany, and it turned out to be a good one. When I switched my Speedlite setup from a 600EX-RT and two 430EX II's to three of the 600's, I bought two more Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 75 AW cases for the 600's, and was left with one of the Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 55 AW cases for a 430EX II that I no longer had. So last night I thought, I wonder if the EOS M will fit? (As a side note, I use a Lowepro Lens Exchange 200 AW as an ideal case for transporting my disassembled RRS PG-02 LLR gimbal head, and a Lowepro Lens Case 9x13 for my RRS BH-55, so I don't mind using a case intended for a flash to hold a camera, instead.)

It turns out that the *EOS M with the pancake lens mounted fits very nicely in a Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 55 AW*. There's a small internal pocket that will hold a battery and spare SD card, there's room for a strap to be rolled up inside the case, and the case has a Sliplock attachment and a tuck-away all-weather cover. There's a snap closure in addition to the zipper, for quick access when actively shooting.


----------



## Mellonhead (Jul 8, 2013)

I had bought a small backpack made by Lowepro for my Canon 30D. It had a single zipped space in the top (for lunch?) and a padded compartmentalised space in the bottom, for the camera body and a couple of lenses. I stopped using it because my 70-200mm F4 or 135L would only fit in the upper chamber and the body took up too much room in the bottom. But now it's perfect for the EOS-M. The body fits nicely in one of the little cubbys meant to hold a lens and there's enough room left over for a couple of lenses and the EF adapter. The big lenses, alas, must still be exiled to the top compartment though.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, all this talk of super-cheap, soon-to-be-discontinued, highly-portable EOS Ms is encouraging me to buy one. Must ... resist ... urges.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 8, 2013)

Zv said:


> mwh1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it in the pocket ;D
> ...


+2


----------



## bholliman (Jul 8, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> soon-to-be-discontinued.



Do you have inside information?


----------



## comsense (Jul 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ok, so my EOS M + 22mm f/2 kit arrived today, but my Dashpoint 20 is still en route. However, last night i had a mini epiphany, and it turned out to be a good one. When I switched my Speedlite setup from a 600EX-RT and two 430EX II's to three of the 600's, I bought two more Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 75 AW cases for the 600's, and was left with one of the Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 55 AW cases for a 430EX II that I no longer had. So last night I thought, I wonder if the EOS M will fit? (As a side note, I use a Lowepro Lens Exchange 200 AW as an ideal case for transporting my disassembled RRS PG-02 LLR gimbal head, and a Lowepro Lens Case 9x13 for my RRS BH-55, so I don't mind using a case intended for a flash to hold a camera, instead.)
> 
> It turns out that the *EOS M with the pancake lens mounted fits very nicely in a Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 55 AW*. There's a small internal pocket that will hold a battery and spare SD card, there's room for a strap to be rolled up inside the case, and the case has a Sliplock attachment and a tuck-away all-weather cover. There's a snap closure in addition to the zipper, for quick access when actively shooting.


Cases for every small thing. You are a case study for case management of cases ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2013)

comsense said:


> Cases for every small thing. You are a case study for case management of cases ;D ;D


Yes, I have a case or two... ;D


----------



## comsense (Jul 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> comsense said:
> 
> 
> > Cases for every small thing. You are a case study for case management of cases ;D ;D
> ...


Holy Case!! That's some organization  
I do agree with your caseology though. It should not be an inch more than what you need for an occasion and readily accessible  it's no good fumbling around in the huge case for small package and miss the moment !!!!


----------



## PureAmateur (Jul 9, 2013)

If one is looking for a small shoulder bag, the Lowepro Compact Courier 80 ( http://store.lowepro.com/shoulder-bags/compact-courier-80 ) is the perfect one, stylish and pratical . It fits my M with the 22mm plus the 90EX as well as spare batteries. It should also able to fix a EF-M zoom lenses which I do not own.


----------



## Zv (Jul 9, 2013)

Bought my "case" at the dollar store. It's basically just a soft foamy pouch pencil case thingy but does the job. I leave the strap hanging out of it for easy access. Dump the whole thing in a zip compartment in my camera bag or backpack.


----------



## schill (Jul 9, 2013)

comsense said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > comsense said:
> ...



I expect I have a similar "pile" of cases/pouches if I pulled them all together. Only difference is I use a Kinesis belt system so you'd need to replace all the Lowepro labels with Kinesis labels. I started using a belt and pouches to carry my stuff in 1998 - right about when Lowepro came out with their first belt system. I switched to Kinesis a while after that.

It's a bit of an overkill for the EOS-M, but it fits well in one of the pouches with all the other stuff I'm carrying.


----------



## play (Jul 9, 2013)

The new type of strap lug used with EOS M...is it possible to buy just the lug from somewhere to make a homemade wrist band? I don't want to butcher  the included strap just to obtain the lug.


----------



## schill (Jul 9, 2013)

play said:


> The new type of strap lug used with EOS M...is it possible to buy just the lug from somewhere to make a homemade wrist band? I don't want to butcher  the included strap just to obtain the lug.



Is it really "butchering" if it only takes a minute or so to undo the strap to use the end fitting and then another minute or so to put it back together later?


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 9, 2013)

Coming from 5Dmk ii this was really a great buy, specifically at $299 price point. This is excellent camera for the price. Yes it is not 5Dmkii but atleast it is good enough for everyday use and much better than any point and shoot. The best feature I like about camera is focusing using touch screen on LCD.
I'm in same boat could not decide on what I should get. I like idea of Capture clip system but not sure if I want to leave EOS M hanging as it may scratch the LCD.
Is there any good LCD protector for EOS M ?


----------



## play (Jul 10, 2013)

schill said:


> play said:
> 
> 
> > The new type of strap lug used with EOS M...is it possible to buy just the lug from somewhere to make a homemade wrist band? I don't want to butcher  the included strap just to obtain the lug.
> ...



I don't have the EOS M arrived in mail yet, so I just assumed I may need to "butcher". 



marsfoto said:


> Is there any good LCD protector for EOS M ?



I use Zagg Invisible shield on all my electronics. They can be 15-20$ depending on what they are for. For EOS M, I ordered a screen protector made for an older model Samsung smartphone, with 4 inch screen. I will just trim it to fit to EOS M screen. Why am I doing that? Because it's now just $2.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004J8YZ0A/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## TAF (Jul 10, 2013)

My "M" arrived today, and as I sit here waiting for the battery to charge, I can't help but think that this is the camera that could fit in a shoulder holster...

It's smaller than a PPK (albeit a little thicker)...Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought a dashpoint 20 from my local Bestbuy, only $4.99 (apparently they were clearing the inventory). The M22 fits perfectly in it. I too am looking for a wrist strap.


----------



## play (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.wotancraft.com/products/bags/eastwood/bch001-hektor.htm

Something like this would be nice...with price in 2 digits.


----------



## Zv (Jul 10, 2013)

play said:


> schill said:
> 
> 
> > play said:
> ...



Note - the manual states that a screen protector is not recommended as it may impair touchscreen sensitivity. Also the screen doesn't show finger prints and grime as much as other touchscreens like the iphone.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine came today. I think I'll be carrying this one around my neck. It's so tiny compared to my mk3!


----------



## schill (Jul 10, 2013)

play said:


> schill said:
> 
> 
> > play said:
> ...



It's very easy.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 10, 2013)

The proprietary lug that Canon give is OK. You can remove the original strap from the lug very easily..took me about 10 secs to remove each end…
I then bought a Paul Frank camera neck strap and i attached that to the lug..all in all..took me under 5mins to get it done.


----------



## play (Jul 11, 2013)

Got the M in mail today and yes it was easy to take apart the lug. 

The camera is heavier than I expected. But not heavier than other mirrorless cameras I used. The dimensions are deceiving. I'm thinking about getting some sort of shoulder strap/sling strap(bit overkill) along with a hefty wrist strap.


----------



## fugu (Jul 11, 2013)

I did some reading, and the small Peak Design plate doesn't allow you to open the battery door unless you cut off the loop on that side. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151514547533586&set=o.139503232777324&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151519286053586&set=o.139503232777324&type=1

My camera came in, and I think I definitely want a hand strap.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jul 11, 2013)

I will be keeping my EOS-M stored in an old Targus case that held my old now broken P&S. It holds the M well and has enough room for a spare battery and the charger. This will be thrown in my work backpack and taken everywhere that goes. My Nex does not fit in this bag and had been just thrown in the top pocket of my backpack with all my pens, mic, earplug and stuff. I was always worried that the Nex would get messed up somehow. 

Aside from that bag I am thinking of getting some kind of wrist strap. That can be used with the EOS-M or my Nex6. 

I wish the charger was smaller and that the M could charge from the USB cable for traveling light. I do like the 22mm lens and still thing this was a better solution buying the 20mm Sony lens. I cannot wait to get ML running on the EOS-M.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 11, 2013)

The LowePro UtilityBag 100 AW works great! I had an unused one sitting around and gave it a try. 


Front pocket for filters, batteries and cards
Built in microfiber cloth for cleaning the LCD
Two inside pockets; one for 1-2 extra lenses
The other for the GPS receiver or flash at the bottom
The camera sits on top with lens pointing down into the 2nd pocket (works for either pancake or zoom)
AW cover
Add a strap to the back grommets
I'll keep the lens adaptor in with my other gear

Seems to work pretty well, I want something that'll hold 2 lenses plus one on the body (all I'm missing is the new wide angle), the GPS or maybe I'll get a flash too, and filters, batteries and cards. 

Otherwise I might consider the Lowepro LP36336 Compact Courier 80


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought Think Tank Mirrorless mover 30i, should be here this weekend. I'm planning on using it as my daily commuter, so I can carry camera with 22mm + 18-55 on side. It might be bit big for it but then I can throw in bunch of other things if I need to without worrying about space and at the same time it would be small enough for daily office commute.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Yesterday I ordered 2 of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/320951699480 ... recommended by CR member "Cb33"



*DON'T BUY IT*...too tight. Not happy at all


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I ordered 2 of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/320951699480 ... recommended by CR member "Cb33"
> ...



Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. Those looked good. Now I wish I hadn't noticed those while looking around for cases.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 14, 2013)

I ended up getting a wrist strap used for the wii remote controller. It should be adequate to prevent accidental drop or even some swings.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 14, 2013)

Funny, but when using my DSLR, it is on my shoulder exposed to the world, as it were. But, when transporting it, it is in one of my many bags/packs. I have a beach vacation coming up. Decided I did need something so I just ordered:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171062594573?var=470263068598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I am planning on keeping the EF to M adapter on the 40 or on the 28-105 and carrying that in a separate pouch for now. We'll see how this goes as I use it.

I still think I'll wind up with a leather case of some sort, but don't like the one's I've been seeing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2013)

Cb33 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Don't worry about it cb33 , it only $10. I can still return it. I just want to mention here so others don't run into this problem again.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 14, 2013)

I picked up a LowePro Dashpoint 20 per suggestions here today at a local camera shop. It fits the M with 22mm lens mounted perfectly! Now I'm looking for a good wrist strap. Any suggestions?


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 14, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Now I'm looking for a good wrist strap. Any suggestions?



I'd think something like this would work if you sabotage the Canon strap that came with the camera so the wrist strap could attach to the lug.

http://www.amazon.com/Rainbowimaging-Panasonic-Fujifilm-Rangerfinder-Mirrorless/dp/B0042221E0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373781470&sr=8-1&keywords=wrist+strap+eos+m


----------



## brianboru (Jul 15, 2013)

One more bag for consideration: 

I picked up a Manfrotto "Amica 10" that seems nicely built. It has room to carry both the 22mm pancake and one other lens, such as the 18-55, with either mounted. The Italians even added a tag on it saying it fits the EOS-M. 

http://www.manfrotto.com/product/0/MB%2BSV-SB-10BB/_/AMICA_10_SHOULDER_BLK._STILE_P#


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 15, 2013)

Who needs a bag, hand strap. Those aren't scratches, they're from the flash on my iPhone5


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2013)

Fits perfectly in my Lowepro Dashpoint 20, which is how I carry it when I'm on the go.


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cargo/tactical pants/shorts pocket. There's a reason why you bought a compact camera/lens system and one of them is to shed bulk/weight.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2013)

...at home, my current M kit fits nicely in a Pelican Storm im2050 with dividers. 

Canon (especially Canon USA take note  ): there's room in the case for a couple more items, such as the recently-rumored new flash for the M line above the 90 EX and a new EF-M lens...


----------



## comsense (Jul 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fits perfectly in my Lowepro Dashpoint 20, which is how I carry it when I'm on the go.


Thanks neuro, got one myself and it is indeed the best for M+22


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fits perfectly in my Lowepro Dashpoint 20, which is how I carry it when I'm on the go.



I just got mine today - it's a perfect case for the M and 22mm. Great deal for $5 as well.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Cb33 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


I had ordered 2 from Amazon and paid $4.99 each ... I still haven't received them as I'm currently travelling ... but no problemo if they don't fit, I have other things I can use it for.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fits perfectly in my Lowepro Dashpoint 20, which is how I carry it when I'm on the go.


That looks like a perfect fit ... I am currently traveling so I bought an el-cheapo case from a local store ... no brand name but it fits well ... does the job for the moment.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Funny, but when using my DSLR, it is on my shoulder exposed to the world, as it were. But, when transporting it, it is in one of my many bags/packs. I have a beach vacation coming up. Decided I did need something so I just ordered:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171062594573?var=470263068598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



So, this arrived. It is "what it is" and is OK. Seems to protect the camera pretty well and is lightweight. But, it makes the camera seem to be too big (the case is larger than the camera). I'll probably use this at times to protect things and can fit a spare battery and memory within as well.

Of note, I put my wife's NEX-7 with lens in the case and it is also a pretty good fit. Maybe she'll use it mroe than me!


----------



## brad-man (Jul 21, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I picked up a LowePro Dashpoint 20 per suggestions here today at a local camera shop. It fits the M with 22mm lens mounted perfectly! Now I'm looking for a good wrist strap. Any suggestions?



Since Canon USA is being uncooperative, I was forced to go to the _dark side_ for a strap and a case. The strap is perfect _and_ it fits inside the _Dashpoint 20_. The case is _just_ big enough for the M w/22mm attached and the zoom beside it (with room for batteries, etc). Note that this case will _not_ fit the M w/zoom attached.
So now I have the _Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20_ for camera + lenses + 270EXll + batteries + a little extra
_ Nikon 1_ bag for camera + lenses + batteries
_ Dashpoint 20_ for just camera

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OMONXY/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GZP1IG/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bholliman (Jul 21, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Since Canon USA is being uncooperative, I was forced to go to the _dark side_ for a strap and a case.



How did you attach the Nikon strap to the EOS-M? So far, I've been reluctant to destroy the neck strap that came with it, but may have to at some point.


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 21, 2013)

bholliman said:


> How did you attach the Nikon strap to the EOS-M? So far, I've been reluctant to destroy the neck strap that came with it, but may have to at some point.



There's no need to destroy it, it's just wrapped on to the adapters. Unwrap the ends, remove the adapters - no destruction required.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 21, 2013)

bholliman said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Since Canon USA is being uncooperative, I was forced to go to the _dark side_ for a strap and a case.
> ...



It connects_ exactly_ the same way as the OEM strap using the Canon nubbies. No destruction of anything. You can always switch back if you choose.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2013)

bholliman said:


> So far, I've been reluctant to destroy the neck strap that came with it, but may have to at some point.



Can't you just unthread the Canon strap from the lug attachment, and thread the new strap through it? No need to destroy anything...


----------



## schill (Jul 22, 2013)

With all this talk about straps and lugs on the EOS-M, I was just looking at my SL1 and I really do prefer the lugs on it (I also have the EOS-M). The SL1 has the more common attachments for Canon SLRs which do not rotate. They are also recessed into the body and only stick out a little at the corners.

To me, they feel more sturdy than the combination of lugs and strap ends on the EOS-M.

But, the big thing is that they don't stick out. I don't like the way the lugs stick out on the EOS-M, especially when there is no strap attached. They look like they are just made for snagging things and don't let the body slide as cleanly into some cases, pockets, etc. depending on its orientation.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 22, 2013)

schill said:


> With all this talk about straps and lugs on the EOS-M, I was just looking at my SL1 and I really do prefer the lugs on it (I also have the EOS-M). The SL1 has the more common attachments for Canon SLRs which do not rotate. They are also recessed into the body and only stick out a little at the corners.
> 
> To me, they feel more sturdy than the combination of lugs and strap ends on the EOS-M.
> 
> But, the big thing is that they don't stick out. I don't like the way the lugs stick out on the EOS-M, especially when there is no strap attached. They look like they are just made for snagging things and don't let the body slide as cleanly into some cases, pockets, etc. depending on its orientation.



That's why the _M_ is not a camera for photojournalists. If you were running with your _M_ and tripped and fell, you could put your eye out on one of those things


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Quick trip this weekend and I brought the M. I put the camera with an extra battery into a small zippered amenity pouch from an airline and put that into my briefcase. Perfect. Then, on arrival, took it out and kept it over my shoulder most of the time.

Still waiting for the leather case from China via Ebay. I'll let you know.


----------



## dcm (Jul 24, 2013)

My M with the 18-55 fits nicely in the Dashpoint 30 with enough room for a spare battery.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

dcm said:


> My M with the 18-55 fits nicely in the Dashpoint 30 with enough room for a spare battery.



Yep - Dashpoint 20 for the M + 22, and Dashpoint 30 for the M + 18-55.


----------



## mazing (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi folks. Just got my EOS M and EF-M 22mm f/2.0 for $299. I am very happy with it. I have a trick and some thoughts to share.

First, regarding the unique lugs on the EOS M:
I removed one of the lug connectors from the included neck strap, attached it to the camera, and then attached a point-n-shoot wrist strap to it. But there's a twist to how I attached the strap. I did not run the wrist strap through the same hole that the neck strap had been attached. Rather, I ran the wrist strap through the tiny hole adjacent to the lug -- the space that remains after locking the lug connector. This is an improvement in two ways: 1) the lug connector switch cannot be accidentally turned, and 2) being attached closer to the lug means less leverage is applied to the lug through the lug connector when tugging on the strap.

Second, regarding the EF-M 22mm f/2.0:
I notice that the lens cap is attached not to the lens body but to the moving element group. This troubles me, as the lens cap protrudes, and thus it is likely to be hit, resulting in a direct impact to the focusing apparatus. It seems to me that with the lens cap removed, the tiny front element is exposed, but the focusing apparatus is better protected. Also, the lens cap does not protect debris from entering the focusing mechanism, only from contacting the front element. Hence, I think I'll forgo the use of the lens cap.

Last, it's a pretty terrible idea that closing the battery door or pressing the play button even once for a brief moment causes the lens to extend. I don't expect Canon will fix these, but they could with a firmware update.


----------



## iMagic (Jul 25, 2013)

mazing said:


> I notice that the lens cap is attached not to the lens body but to the moving element group. This troubles me, as the lens cap protrudes, and thus it is likely to be hit, resulting in a direct impact to the focusing apparatus. It seems to me that with the lens cap removed, the tiny front element is exposed, but the focusing apparatus is better protected. Also, the lens cap does not protect debris from entering the focusing mechanism, only from contacting the front element. Hence, I think I'll forgo the use of the lens cap.



Just got mine and I noticed too that the lens cap is pretty thick being a center pinch style. I was thinking about just using a bare UV filter instead of lens cap. But I wonder if that would introduce some other complications. I was also thinking that perhaps it would help with flare as the ring on the filter may block some stray light. Comments?


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 25, 2013)

iMagic said:


> Just got mine and I noticed too that the lens cap is pretty thick being a center pinch style. I was thinking about just using a bare UV filter instead of lens cap. But I wonder if that would introduce some other complications. I was also thinking that perhaps it would help with flare as the ring on the filter may block some stray light. Comments?



I put a B&W filter on the 22 and this causes it to protrude even with the camera off. I would be nice to find a lens cap that covers the entire external diameter of the 22, kind of like the on that fits over the built-on hood of the front-bulging 14mm.


----------



## GregW (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm really enjoying having the M with me at all times and also wanted to find something to protect it a bit in transit....I had one of these( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F4U8VC/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) leftover from my nifty fifty and it works great as just general protection to throw the thing in my work bag or in the console of my car. The fit is very good with the 20mm...just snug enough (I leave the strap hanging out).

While looking for something a bit more elegant I came across this and it is on the way (cheap enough to try):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170962069600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
I'll try to report back....

I've also noticed the extra bump added by the cap which is exacerbated by the addition of a filter. In the interest of compactness I am beginning to lean toward deleting the cap and the strap if the "PU Leather" case works out (and definitely will not use the one that comes with it).

I have each of these around after adding a Cotton Carrier hand strap to each of my bodies and have yet to try them, but I can highly recommend the Canon camcorder strap for DSLR use if you are just looking for a bit of help in the event you lose grip. The neoprene OpTech should be plenty strong for the EOS M, however.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009V4G9/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00137NMMW/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

One last thing...the LowePro EX120 is just about a perfect fit for the M if you want to carry the two lenses, battery + charger, and a few filters/memory cards. The 90EX Flash MAY fit as well, but I don't have one to try it yet. 
http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-EX120GRY-Camera-Bag/dp/B0001YM40E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374806949&sr=1-2&keywords=lowepro+EX+120

(I think I've contracted the same disease as Neuro given the bag/case collection I've built)


----------



## bholliman (Jul 26, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > How did you attach the Nikon strap to the EOS-M? So far, I've been reluctant to destroy the neck strap that came with it, but may have to at some point.
> ...



Sorry, I made the "destroy" comment thinking the strap was permanently affixed to the adapters, I didn't have the camera with me at the time.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmm. I'm really liking the EOS-M with 90EX acting as master and 580EX II off-camera as slave. What would be a good bag, not too big, that will fit EOS-M, EF-M 22mm, 90EX, and 580EX II?


----------



## GDub (Jul 26, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Hmm. I'm really liking the EOS-M with 90EX acting as master and 580EX II off-camera as slave. What would be a good bag, not too big, that will fit EOS-M, EF-M 22mm, 90EX, and 580EX II?



I highly recommend Think Tank bags.

I just bought the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20. Haven't got it yet (should arrive the same day as my EOS M), but I LOVE all my other Think Tank bags so I'm assuming more of the same goodness. Seems about the right size for what you're asking.


----------



## ChuckM (Jul 26, 2013)

I recently got the Mover 10 and the M+22 takes up about 1/2 of the bag...I can get the 430exii in there also - but its a tight fit vertically (but it does fit) - I believe the Mover 20 is the same height. I'm assuming the 580 is bigger - so this may not work for your needs...unless you step up to a bigger mover bag which is taller...otherwise...I love the bag...


----------



## brad-man (Jul 26, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Hmm. I'm really liking the EOS-M with 90EX acting as master and 580EX II off-camera as slave. What would be a good bag, not too big, that will fit EOS-M, EF-M 22mm, 90EX, and 580EX II?



The 580 pretty much screws the "not too big" bag selection. How about carrying your flash in a pouch on your belt? Think Tank and Lowepro make some nice ones.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 27, 2013)

brad-man said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. I'm really liking the EOS-M with 90EX acting as master and 580EX II off-camera as slave. What would be a good bag, not too big, that will fit EOS-M, EF-M 22mm, 90EX, and 580EX II?
> ...



Digging through my closet, I found an old "M Gear" bag that used to be too small for DSLR but perfect for EOS-M + 580EX II. In the spirit of bargain-priced EOS-M, I shall refrain from buying yet another bag ;D




EOSD4279 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## brad-man (Jul 27, 2013)

drjlo said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



Good timing. I usually find something like that out _after_ I've already bought a new one


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 29, 2013)

I read that (video)camera bags are often adopted by many mirrorless user.

Did someone successfully try to carry a EOS M + EF-M 18-55 + EF-M 22mm using the cheap amazonbasic bag? 

http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Camcorders-Large-Cameras-strap/dp/B0032FPVKE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Thanks.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 30, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> I read that (video)camera bags are often adopted by many mirrorless user.
> 
> Did someone successfully try to carry a EOS M + EF-M 18-55 + EF-M 22mm using the cheap amazonbasic bag?
> 
> ...


 
I trusted Amazon's measures. I'll check tomorrow and let you know, fellow friends from Canonrumors.


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 31, 2013)

Tamrac model 5692.

Fits the M plus 22mm perfectly (I use a wrist strap), and it has room in the front compartment for spare batteries and cards. I like the fact that there are no zips to fiddle with in the main compartment, though this may make it less weatherproof than some.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 31, 2013)

Somebody recommended this wrist strap. I just received mine from Amazon yesterday and its works great! Much better than the neck strap that came with the M. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009V4G9/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The wrist strap along with the Lowepro Dashport 20 works out very nicely with the M + 22/2 lens. When I install a larger EF lens, like the EF 24-70 2.8 II that I tried it with today, I used a Lowepro Toploader Zoom 45AW, but its sloppy in there. I don't anticipate using it with this lens as a regular practice (it's my default lens for my 6D), so I'll make do with cases I have on hand.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 31, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > I read that (video)camera bags are often adopted by many mirrorless user.
> ...



Amazon is a great resource, but they have a few bad habits. One of the worst is that they frequently, not always, list the size of the box the item comes in rather than the actual item. You would like to think that they wouldn't do that with their own products, but...


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

When I get my EOS-M2 I'll probably get an Acme Made bag. Possible this one….
http://www.acmemade.com/product/The-Union-Ultra-Zoom,54,13.htm

My wife has an AM backpack and it's well made, stylish and free of over engineering. Sleek and purposeful.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Aug 1, 2013)

brad-man said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > JohanCruyff said:
> ...



[/size]

[/size]I know that the forumistic masses were eagerly awaiting for my test. ;D 
Many of the canonrumorsforumers (nearly 42,500  ) sent me Private Messages asking me to show them my results. And here they are.

[/size]In my field test, the Amazonbasics bag managed to _swallow_:
- one spare LP-E12 battery + 2 (two) spare AA batteries in the front pocket
[/size]- one SD (but more of them can be hosted by the 2 (two) side pockets
- one microfiber glass cleaning cloth
[/size]- and ...
[/size]
[/size]- ...suspance...
[/size]
[/size]- now just 5 minutes of advertising. Well'be back soon. Please stay tuned.


















[/size]Just jocking.  
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]-EOS M plus EFM 22mm, Flash 90EX and EFM 18-55mm (with lens hood - reversed) found place in the main bag sections.  
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]Test passed. In other solemn words, "A small step for a man, a giant leap for mankind".


[/size]
[/size]
[/size]Please don't judge my picture quality [Samsung S3, held with 1 (one) hand, not much light]. ;D 
[/size]


[/size]


----------



## JohanCruyff (Aug 1, 2013)

What a sizeable post. ;D 








Last pic: the bag hiding its precious content.


----------



## GDub (Aug 1, 2013)

GDub said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. I'm really liking the EOS-M with 90EX acting as master and 580EX II off-camera as slave. What would be a good bag, not too big, that will fit EOS-M, EF-M 22mm, 90EX, and 580EX II?
> ...



[bump] I got the Think Tank MM 20 and my EOS M kit (with the complimentary 90EX!!). The bag is perfect for my needs. It will comfortably hold the camera w/22mm lens and wrist strap attached, Canon lens adapter, 40mm pancake lens, speedlite 90EX, iPhone, several memory cards, extra battery, my wallet and car keys. 

BTW, for those who like Black Rapid straps: I have a Black Rapid SnapR 20 bag that I use when I carry my G11. The EOS M w/22mm and pinch lens cap fits into it, but it's a very tight squeeze. The strap, on the other hand, detaches from the bag and has male and female clip ends, a slider unit like on the bigger BR straps and a small version of the fastenR that screws into the cameras tripod mount. It's like a mini RS-7! And it fits into the Think Tank MM 20 along with everything else mentioned above.

Regarding the large flash unit question, I don't own a 580EX II, but my 430EX II will easily fit in the MM 20 along with the camera if I move one of the dividers and tilt the flash's head to the forward position.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2013)

Now I can carry it attached to my wrist, with the Canon ER-E1 strap. I went with this instead of cannibalizing the neck strap attachment and adding a different wrist strap because I use the neck strap sometimes, too, and this makes it a lot easier to switch back and forth.


----------



## dcm (Aug 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Now I can carry it attached to my wrist, with the Canon ER-E1 strap. I went with this instead of cannibalizing the neck strap attachment and adding a different wrist strap because I use the neck strap sometimes, too, and this makes it a lot easier to switch back and forth.



Where did you find it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2013)

dcm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Now I can carry it attached to my wrist, with the Canon ER-E1 strap. I went with this instead of cannibalizing the neck strap attachment and adding a different wrist strap because I use the neck strap sometimes, too, and this makes it a lot easier to switch back and forth.
> ...



In my mailbox. 

I suspect it ended up in there because I ordered it from Digitalrev.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't use the neck strap and certainly don't mind cannibalizing. This is a very high quality wrist strap made with supple leather for $15 shipped. It _does_ have what _some_ may consider a defect...if you look closely you will see the manufacturer's name stamped on it 8)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OMONXY/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sneakerpimp (Aug 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Now I can carry it attached to my wrist, with the Canon ER-E1 strap. I went with this instead of cannibalizing the neck strap attachment and adding a different wrist strap because I use the neck strap sometimes, too, and this makes it a lot easier to switch back and forth.



i bought an oem m strap on ebay then cannibalized the strap hardware so i could configure my own straps.


----------



## mrzero (Aug 19, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I don't use the neck strap and certainly don't mind cannibalizing. This is a very high quality wrist strap made with supple leather for $15 shipped. It _does_ have what _some_ may consider a defect...if you look closely you will see the manufacturer's name stamped on it 8)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OMONXY/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I use the same one on my G1 X. It looks and works great.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 19, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to get just the "end piece" that attaches to the lugs of the M. Were this available without having to cannibalize a strap to get them, this would open up many possibilities.


----------



## sneakerpimp (Aug 19, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get just the "end piece" that attaches to the lugs of the M. Were this available without having to cannibalize a strap to get them, this would open up many possibilities.



old Hassleblad straps have the same hardware and it locks. this one is made by OP/Tech:






you can find them on ebay and photo retailers that still carry the old stock.


----------



## totovo (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been carrying the EOS M with 22mm in the Crumpler The Bundle (L) and there's plenty of room. It would actually probably fit better in an (M) size.


----------



## bainsybike (Aug 30, 2013)

If I want to use something other than the 22mm prime, I find the Lowepro Edit 110 will carry the M plus any two of the native lenses, one of them mounted. Or, with the EF adaptor, combos like the 50mm 1.4 and 22mm M or (my favourite) 40mm pancake and 11-22mm M. Plus spare battery and memory card(s), remote control and mini tripod (Cullmann). Makes a very neat package.


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 1, 2013)

for the full kit...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Cb33 said:
> ...


Almost forgot about this thread, been a bit tied up with 5hit loads of work ... coming back to the topic, as mentioned earlier, I bought 2 of these for $4.99 each from Amazon and the pouch is a snug fit for the EOS-M + 22mm lens ... but that's all that you can fit into that pouch and that's how I wanted it ... this pouch is not for everyone, if you are like me who wants to carry the EOS-M with the 22mm lens, (without being intrusive), to small parties or evening get-to-gethers in restaurants etc then this is a great little pouch ... but you do have to remember that it is not for protection but for hooking it up to your belt and portability. I like this pouch ... it fits my needs perfectly. Here is the link to the Amazon store I bought it from: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008R3O6S4/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



look good for five bucks... just ordered one  my optech pouch lacks the belt loop, which i will use to attach to my backback instead of wearing it fanny pack style.


----------



## fugu (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts. Here's my setup:

I stole one of my wife's old bags (envelope is for scale)
http://www.manhattanportage.com/catalog/product_info.php/dj-bag-sm-p-155






I put in an Apecase QB33 insert
http://apecase.com/products/specialty-storage/cubeze-flexible-storage-cubes/cubeze-qb33-flexible-storage-cube/





It fits the camera and a couple extra lenses





In addition to the main pouch there's a zipper pouch and another pouch in the back, and I can fit a flash in the bag on the side





For the camera itself, I'm using a camdapter camstrap with a peak design microplate. I have an arca compatible clamp on my tripod, so I wanted something that would let me use a handstrap with a plate.
http://www.camdapter.com/handstrap/camstrap.html
https://peakdesignltd.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=56

You can't see it in the picture, but I had to cut off the left side tab (just the loop, not the dovetail) on the microplate to give the battery door enough clearance to swing open all the way. It's an aluminum plate, so you can cut it with a hacksaw very easily.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


If anyone is considering buying this pouch, be warned that once you put in the EOS-M + 22mm lens, the pouch no longer looks "pretty" ... it looks like a cloth wrapped around it but it is very small, "out of way" and does not draw attention ... that's how I wanted it ... like I said before, it is not for everyone ... you should have a specific need for it otherwise you're not gonna like the way it looks with the EOS-M + 22mm lens in it.


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



yep, i just found this out. i will end up repurposing it to a lens/flash carrier or something.


----------



## GDub (Sep 13, 2013)

For toting around (from an earlier post): Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20. For hanging off my hand, a Gordy:


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2013)

sneakerpimp said:


> for the full kit...



That looks like a pretty elegant solution. What is that bag and where did you get it from?


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 13, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> sneakerpimp said:
> 
> 
> > for the full kit...
> ...



Sony LCS-EME street price around $99 or $120 at Sony's site.. yes it's overpriced but a very nice solution for MILC's imho.


----------



## GDub (Sep 14, 2013)

y


sneakerpimp said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > sneakerpimp said:
> ...



I'm not a fan of sling bags. I used a Lowepro Slingshot AW 100 exclusively (and extensively--for two years) with my T2i and never really bonded with the bag. Walking with a sling bag is fine, but getting gear in and out of it, storing it, etc. is a PITA. YMMD, but I prefer a shoulder bag.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 14, 2013)

sneakerpimp said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > sneakerpimp said:
> ...



Ouch. Hard to swallow paying more than a third of the price of the camera to carry it in!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Ouch. Hard to swallow paying more than a third of the price of the camera to carry it in!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## fugu (Sep 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch. Hard to swallow paying more than a third of the price of the camera to carry it in!
> ...



It looks like a decent bag, and if it gets him to carry the camera more frequently than a $30 bag, it's probably worth the trade-off for the photos that he'll eventually take. I know a lot of us can easily justify when we spend $30 on a high speed memory card, $50 on a filter, $30 for a nice camera strap, etc., and I'm pretty sure I spent $100 on the Domke 803 that I use to carry my SLR.

Use the original MSRP of the M, or pretend he has a 35/1.4 mounted if that ratio makes you feel better


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

sneakerpimp said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Update: I just received the Sensei 43mm Screw-In Metal Lens Cap from B&H (paid only $6.95) which is a very slim cap ... with this cap on, EOS-M+22mm lens fits a lot nicer in the pouch and does not look ugly like it used to with the thick ugly Canon lens cap.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/806920-REG/Sensei_lcm43_43mm_Screw_In_Metal_Lens.html


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 16, 2013)

update for me: to add to my bag collection and fill the gap between camera+lens and full kit, i got this for camera+lens+lens/flash.










http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/999800-REG/SOLO_I_HOLSTER_BLACK


----------



## bholliman (Sep 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Update: I just received the Sensei 43mm Screw-In Metal Lens Cap from B&H (paid only $6.95) which is a very slim cap ... with this cap on, EOS-M+22mm lens fits a lot nicer in the pouch and does not look ugly like it used to with the thick ugly Canon lens cap.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/806920-REG/Sensei_lcm43_43mm_Screw_In_Metal_Lens.html



I like it! This low profile cap should make the M more pocketable. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I just received the Sensei 43mm Screw-In Metal Lens Cap from B&H (paid only $6.95) which is a very slim cap ... with this cap on, EOS-M+22mm lens fits a lot nicer in the pouch and does not look ugly like it used to with the thick ugly Canon lens cap.
> ...


You are welcome ... actually this cap was recommended by another CR member (unfortunately, I cannont recollect who that is).


----------



## innerlight (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Guys, I got the canon eos m as a back up to my canon dslr and after searching I found a lowepro newport 30 case to carry it in. got the case from bestbuy. on sale right now for 10.99 too. woot. 

I put it in the case and the whole thing into my cargo pocket or waist carry.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 9, 2013)

innerlight said:


> Hi Guys, I got the canon eos m as a back up to my canon dslr and after searching I found a lowepro newport 30 case to carry it in. got the case from bestbuy. on sale right now for 10.99 too. woot.
> 
> I put it in the case and the whole thing into my cargo pocket or waist carry.


That looks neat.


----------



## sama (Dec 17, 2013)

found this Samsonite in the basement..... tightly fit the M inside this padded bag with separate storage for batteries and lens filter etc.


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Friends
I use Cheap and Small " Case Logic" for just Carry EOS-M with 22 mm Lens, 2 spare Batteries, WIRELESS REMOTE CONTROL and 4 16 GB Cards.
I brought from Office Max 6 years ago for my Canon SX160 IS, Which is retired
Enjoy
Surapon
PS, For Full Equipment and Many EF " L " Lenses, Flash and Flash supporters , with this small EOS-M, I will post my Small Back Pack/ Front Sling Pack for you to see Later.


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 17, 2013)

I do not know why no one mentioned this one (or maybe I missed the post), but I use usual Kata's bag called "Marvelx-40".

Yes, it looks like it was designed for Sony or micro-4/3, but it fits EOS M (with any EF-M lens without hood + two camera batteries) too.
The camera itself has Canon's bottom-part-leather-case and hand-strap.

I will post actual pictures later (if anyone want's to se these).




http://www.kata-bags.com/marvelx-40-dl-4-3-camera-pouch


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Zlyden said:


> I do not know why no one mentioned this one (or maybe I missed the post), but I use usual Kata's bag called "Marvelx-40".
> 
> Yes, it looks like it was designed for Sony or micro-4/3, but it fits EOS M (with any EF-M lens without hood + two camera batteries) too.
> The camera itself has Canon's bottom-part-leather-case and hand-strap.
> ...



Thanks, Dear Zlyden.
Wow, That is the nice design.
Surapon


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 17, 2013)

surapon said:


> Thanks, Dear Zlyden.
> Wow, That is the nice design.
> Surapon



Dear Surapon,

I'm afraid that this bag might be to narrow for your EOS M with "Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip" ...

...or maybe not. Please, check before buy.


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Zlyden said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Dear Zlyden.
> ...


.

THANKSSSS, Dear Zlyden.
I will try at my local Camera store first, If I buy, That will be my 13 th. Camera Bags--That is the Bad luck sign, If I do not Test Run first---Ha, Ha, Ha
Surapon
Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 18, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> +1 for raw dogging it
> 
> I don't know for sure if markins makes a plate for the M... Their plates are arca Swiss and have the same kind of loop hole (but better IMO) as the camdapters.



i have a markins plate for my eos m its great same width as the body and can mount nicely to either the body or to the foot of the ef adapter


----------



## JohnUSA (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone... I purchased the Lowepro EX120GRY Camera Bag for my EOS-M, flash and two lenses. Has space for the charger, extra battery and SD cards. Purchased via eBay for $12 with free shipping. Was sold as used but looks brand new. I'm happy!


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Now, I have finish buying the equipment for my new Awesome / Tiny Babe EOS-M, with all Situation Cases that I Need :
Please see the Photos below
A = 6 years old " CASE LOGIC " that I brough from Office Max =$ 15 US Dollars , for my Old Tiny Point and Shoot , Which I can put Only EOS-M + 22 mm Lens and 2 Batteries, Remove the Shoulder Belt. and put this Case in my Belly Belt.= Small belt bag for half day shooting.
B= The Medium size " CASE LOGIC" , I just buy from Office Max yesterday, With 20% Discount = $ 19 US Dollars= Which can Put EOS-M with two Lens = 18-55 mm. and 22 mm. Plus 4 Batteries, and Extra Memory cards+ Wireless remote control. = medium Belt Bag for all day shooting.
C= The Great and Cheap , made in China " BOWER" Sling Pack SCB 1450, I just buy from Office Max, with 20% Discount= $ 27 US Dollars= Which I can put , Canon Lens Adapter EF to EOS-M, Canon EF 85 MM. F/ 1.2 L MK II, Canon EF 135 mm. F/ 2.0 L , Canon EF 40 mm. F/ 2.8 STM, Pan cake, Bower 8 mm. F/ 3.5 , CS, Fish-Eye Lens, 4 batteries, 1 Battery Charge, 3 CPL filters for the Lenses= This Sling Pack is great for Many days travel shooting.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Surapron,

I like your idea with the three photos showing which content fits in which bag.
And if you combine your Sling pack with one of the belt bags, you can even carry more in your Sling pack, for intance a 580EXII.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Hi Surapron,
> 
> I like your idea with the three photos showing which content fits in which bag.
> And if you combine your Sling pack with one of the belt bags, you can even carry more in your Sling pack, for intance a 580EXII.
> ...



Thanks, Dear Friend fotorex
Ha, Ha, Ha---Yes, I can put Two of the Cases in the Belt too, And That will add more equipment for our EOS-M----Ha, Ha, Ha, Or use old my Big Backpacks+ larged size Belt Pack to carry the most 48 Pounds of the Equipment ( Max. Limit carry on , on airplane = 50 Pounds).
Nice to talk to you, Have a great Sunday
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

here is how I carry my EOS together with the complete system kit and some more acessories.

This is the stuff which is all packed in one bag (missing on the picture: spare SD card and USB stick)






This is the bag where all the equipment find its place: The Union Street from [ONA]:





and here is a video on YouTube how all the stuff is packed into the bag:
http://youtu.be/gR3IDa6vSpI

I don't carry each of the items every day. I vary the content from time to time and dependent on what I plan to photograph. I can also leave the most of the M lenses at home and pack one or two of my EF lenses in the bag or instead of the M I can also use the bag for my 5DMII with two or three lenses. 
Especially the MacBook Air is not everytime in the bag.
With the above shown equippment the whole bag weighs about 6kg.

Regards
Frank


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Hi,
> 
> here is how I carry my EOS together with the complete system kit and some more acessories.
> 
> ...




Wow, Dear my friend Frank---You are ready for the Roll, ---But No Power Bars in that beautiful bag with all equipments.
Yes, 3 Power Bars and Two can of Beers = Will great for your Trip---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes Surapon,

you're right. No power bars and no cans of beer.
The power bars shouldn't be that much of a problem. The bag is not at its limit with the above shown equipment. Three power bars can go easily in the pockets where the cellphone is packed.

If I want to take this bag for a whole day shooting trip I won't pack all the equipment in the bag and gain even more space for food.

Regards
Frank


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Yes Surapon,
> 
> you're right. No power bars and no cans of beer.
> The power bars shouldn't be that much of a problem. The bag is not at its limit with the above shown equipment. Three power bars can go easily in the pockets where the cellphone is packed.
> ...



Wow, Dear Frank.
That The Union Street Beautiful Camera bag from [ONA] = $ 289 US Dollars---High end bag, But It look great. I will go to my local camera shop and see first.

http://www.amazon.com/ONA-Union-Street-Camera-Laptop/dp/B004NN75NK

Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## fotorex (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, my dear friend Surapon,

the Union Street Bag is not exactly the cheapest photography item one can buy.
But I wanted it because it has this great look and qualitiy impression and it is very inconspicuous in regards being a camera bag.

regards
Frank


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

fotorex said:


> Yes, my dear friend Surapon,
> 
> the Union Street Bag is not exactly the cheapest photography item one can buy.
> But I wanted it because it has this great look and qualitiy impression and it is very inconspicuous in regards being a camera bag.
> ...



Thanks, Dear Frank.
You are right on the target, But I hope that the bad people on the street do not know the cost of this awesome bag---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 13, 2014)

After picking up my M kit I've almost spent as much "accessorizing" as on the kit itself. :-* Picked up a clear filter & hood for the 18-55 and a 43-58mm step-up ring to go with a 52-58mm ring and 58mm C-Pol I already had. Also the EF to EF-M mount adapter.

Yesterday I went to a local bricks and mortar store and after some tests picked up the Mirroless Mover 10 as I wanted a bag for the basic kit.




It snugly Fits the M with the 22 attached and the ex90 under the 18-55 with some room to spare in the main compartment with the C-Pol in the lid compartment.




And room in the front compartment for a couple of rings and the spare battery with some room to spare for a micro fibre cloth etc.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 16, 2014)

I carried it right back to the place I bought it and got a refund. I did however keep the Naneu Pro Lima that
I had thought would be the perfect size for a mirrorless camera. (It now fits my Fuji XE2 perfectly!)


----------



## bholliman (Apr 16, 2014)

gordonbb said:


> After picking up my M kit I've almost spent as much "accessorizing" as on the kit itself. :-* Picked up a clear filter & hood for the 18-55 and a 43-58mm step-up ring to go with a 52-58mm ring and 58mm C-Pol I already had. Also the EF to EF-M mount adapter.
> 
> Yesterday I went to a local bricks and mortar store and after some tests picked up the Mirroless Mover 10 as I wanted a bag for the basic kit.
> 
> ...



Looks like a great carrying option for the M and accessories. I have a LowePro Dashport 20 which is perfect for the M with 22mm lens, but there are times I'd like to carry my EF-M 18-55 as well and maybe a speedlite. This looks like it would be perfect for that.


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 16, 2014)

bholliman said:


> Looks like a great carrying option for the M and accessories. I have a LowePro Dashport 20 which is perfect for the M with 22mm lens, but there are times I'd like to carry my EF-M 18-55 as well and maybe a speedlite. This looks like it would be perfect for that.


Yes, it's not so snug to create problems to get the body with pancake lens in and out. The 18-55 with the hood attached is a little tight but that I don't mind.
As others have said I tend to just pocket the body & 22mm so this bag is for when I want the basic kit for some options.
I'm still trying to figure out the best option for me for securing it. I bought a wrist strap (Canon camcorder strap) but it's too long and I had to cut it down for the attachment lug so I'm either using the kit neck strap or a recycled p&s wrist strap for now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2014)

gordonbb said:


> .
> I'm still trying to figure out the best option for me for securing it. I bought a wrist strap (Canon camcorder strap) but it's too long and I had to cut it down for the attachment lug so I'm either using the kit neck strap or a recycled p&s wrist strap for now.



There's always the ER-E1 strap...


----------



## Zv (Apr 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> gordonbb said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



It's what I've been using too, saw it first on this thread by you. Thanks for that! The strap is a nice size yet unobtrusive. I don't really use it so much as a wrist strap per se but more like a handle to grab while I walk about. It creates more hand grip area overall (if that makes sense) while maintaining the EOS M's small size.

It also makes it easy to pull the camera out of your coat pocket. (Though that could be a negative if you are in a dodgy area!).


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> gordonbb said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


thanks Neuro,

I did see your post and the strap looks nice but for $50 I'd rather spend the money and get the tiny Leica Time strap. Now if we could only convince Luigi to make a half case for the M like he has for the G10 ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2014)

gordonbb said:


> I did see your post and the strap looks nice but for $50 I'd rather spend the money and get the tiny Leica Time strap. Now if we could only convince Luigi to make a half case for the M like he has for the G10 ...



Those are some nice straps!


----------



## Zv (Apr 18, 2014)

gordonbb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > gordonbb said:
> ...



My ER-E1 was under $30. (¥2900) bought on amazon.jp - is it really $50 in the US? Seems a bit steep. Usually stuff over there is cheaper.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2014)

Zv said:


> My ER-E1 was under $30. (¥2900) bought on amazon.jp - is it really $50 in the US? Seems a bit steep. Usually stuff over there is cheaper.



It's not available from retailers in North America, has to be bought from HK (e.g., DigitalRev) or the UK.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 25, 2014)

Recently bought a Hama Nashville 130 bag @ € 30 or so.
https://www.hama.com/00121866/hama-nashville-camera-bag-130-black-blue

It fits a larger M-Kit ... body + 18-55 + 22/2 + EF-S 55-250 STM with adapter attached. 
There is still room for an 11-22  

Instead of the 55-250 telezoom there would also be room for a speedlite .. 430 fits easily; 600EX only folded up 

If I get round to take some pics of bag with content I'll do so.


----------



## Austin (Jun 25, 2014)

Nobody uses a Black Rapid strap?


----------



## SeppOz (Jun 27, 2014)

Picked up a Lowepro Streamline 100 when it was 40% off at a local retailer .
Fits my basic kit very snugly (EOS-M, spare battery, 90EX, 18-55, 11-22, 22mm). Camera is display up on the inside; 22mm and zoom stacked on other side of partition.
Main downside, with the 22mm attached there is not enough height to stack camera with 22 on top of one of the zooms.

PS. Love the 11-22mm


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > My ER-E1 was under $30. (¥2900) bought on amazon.jp - is it really $50 in the US? Seems a bit steep. Usually stuff over there is cheaper.
> ...



I just bought one direct from HK for $40.42 U$D.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got my M. I have a old Rollie P &S film camera. The pouch is a perfect fit for the M with 22mm lens. I wear the pouch on my belt. I use the P&S fabric hand strap from my old S870. A slip knot was tied to the lug of the camera. I have also used tread to make sure that the knot WILL NOT come loose. Since the strap is compact, I can tug it inside the pouch. That makes it a very neat package. The real purpose of the strap is for security during shooting, not for carrying the camera by itself.
I also use an old Lowepro Mini shoulder bag to carry the M with 22mm in the pouch, the 18-55mm lens, the90EX and a few odds and ends


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2014)

iMagic said:


> mazing said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that the lens cap is attached not to the lens body but to the moving element group. This troubles me, as the lens cap protrudes, and thus it is likely to be hit, resulting in a direct impact to the focusing apparatus. It seems to me that with the lens cap removed, the tiny front element is exposed, but the focusing apparatus is better protected. Also, the lens cap does not protect debris from entering the focusing mechanism, only from contacting the front element. Hence, I think I'll forgo the use of the lens cap.
> ...


You can cover the entire lens with a 61mm push on cap. I just got mine. You want to make sure it is a 61mm not 60mm. the standard push on cap for a 58mm filter lens is 60mm. I suggest you to try ii out before buying it.


----------

